# Pensacola Beach Pier (nightime)



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

Looking to drown some bait at night around here, not looking to catch anything in particular. If I can catch something to put on the table the next night great, if not I just would like to sit out some nights and catch stuff. You know that feeling reeling in something not knowing what it is, its fun sometime.



Is this a reasonable thought for the pier at night, probably go out around midnight and sit out for a few hours at a time.



What kind of bait should I focus on to catch most anything thats swimming around there at night? I used to live in Biloxi about 15 years ago and we used squid and dead shrimp for the most part, that still pretty much the catch all bait?



Also for you pier rats, is this pier pretty busy around these hours or slow until daybreak when the 100's of people come out to find that elusive Ling?


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

It's not much like MS and AL bottom fishing. Mostly game fish around the FL Gulf piers so dead bait on the bottom usually doesn't yield very much, sometimes a few blues if you use cut bait.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Well theres always the bull reds...but under no circumstances should you whip up about a 100 something pound steel leader about 3-4 feet long , attach a 7/0 or so owner hook, put a chunk of bonita bluefish or ladyfish on there, enough lead to sink it to the bottom....that would be against the rules :angel but if you let your drag dead loose before you lean your rod up how are you going to catch anything anyway? pier antics


----------

